# "The Sims 3" Installation Error



## RedTree (Jun 8, 2011)

Every time I install my Sims 3 game, about 5 minutes in, I receive this error:

"File: D:\Caches\Sunset Valley.objectCache
Error: Incorrect function."

I click on "retry", and after a while, this pops up:

"File: D:\Caches\Sunset Valley.objectCache
Error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).

I don't know what to do. I've tried to install it at least 10 times, and the second error keeps popping up . Yes, I am using a legit version of the game, in case you're wondering.
Installation path with these errors: C:\...\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Caches\Sunset Valley.objectCache

System specs (sorry if it's a bit extensive):
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600)
Sys. Manufacturer: Toshiba
Sys. Model: Satellite L505D
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.10
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
DirectX Version: DirectX 11


----------



## RedTree (Jun 8, 2011)

Bump? Uh, hello? -_-; After being gone for at least a week there would be at the very least a single reply?


----------



## helpmehplz (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont know what to tell you...have you asked the sims help chat yet?


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, it is giving you an error that it is conflicting with itself. the error 'incorrect function' means that something is using that file in the way it was not meant to. it may be reading it wrong or not reading it at all. I think that may mean that the disc is faulty. how long have you had it?


----------

